# Little corrections



## Leopold

In the Spanish (Me) (!, I don't see what's the point in specifying it, to be true) interface, in the profile section it is written "entro" instead of "entró", where it says: "entro por última vez".
Additionally, the fields "Native Country and Language" and "Location" are not translated. The same goes for the buttons. When I started using the forums I was at first clueless for I didn't understand "new thread" for example. I think these are important elements of the forum and should be translated.
I just wanted you to know. It's the first time I've switched to the Spanish interface of the forum.  

L.


----------



## cuchuflete

Leopold said:
			
		

> In the Spanish (Me) (!, I don't see what's the point in specifying it, to be true) interface, in the profile section it is written "entro" instead of "entró", where it says: "entro por última vez".
> Additionally, the fields "Native Country and Language" and "Location" are not translated. The same goes for the buttons. When I started using the forums I was at first clueless for I didn't understand "new thread" for example. I think these are important elements of the forum and should be translated.
> I just wanted you to know. It's the first time I've switched to the Spanish interface of the forum.
> 
> L.



Leopold,
Thanks for pointing this out.  We could have fun debating whether the present or past tense is most appropriate when one is viewing his or her own profile, but I think you are correct.

Why not offer your own translations of any data labels which are untranslated or badly translated?  This will help us correct the problem.
Just post the label here, together with your suggested improvements..

Thanks,
Cuchu


----------



## Leopold

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Leopold,
> Thanks for pointing this out. We could have fun debating whether the present or past tense is most appropriate when one is viewing his or her own profile, but I think you are correct.



No, cuchu. I think we couldn't debate that, because it happens with all the profiles I see, not with my own particularly and "entro" is 1st person sing. present and "entró" 3rd person sing. past.



			
				cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Why not offer your own translations of any data labels which are untranslated or badly translated? This will help us correct the problem.
> Just post the label here, together with your suggested improvements..
> 
> Thanks,
> Cuchu



I just thought there was someone doing that work, or responsible for it. And thought s/he would correct it coherently.
The translation of the buttons appears when you keep your mouse on them. "Native country" and "Location" are translated in the post box. 


L.


----------



## cuchuflete

Leopold said:
			
		

> No, cuchu. I think we couldn't debate that, because it happens with all the profiles I see, not with my own particularly and "entro" is 1st person sing. present and "entró" 3rd person sing. past.
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought there was someone doing that work, or responsible for it. And thought s/he would correct it coherently.
> The translation of the buttons appears when you keep your mouse on them. "Native country" and "Location" are translated in the post box.
> 
> 
> L.



I'll have a look and see what can be done to improve the accuracy...thanks again.
Cuchu


----------



## mkellogg

Leopold,

Yes, almost any change that I have made to the generic forum software will result in an untranslated sentence or phrase.  I hope to get this corrected within a few weeks.  As cuchu said, you can help by creating a list of suggested changes.  I would very much appreciate it.  (Yes, SilviaP, I know that I haven't yet fixed the Italian list that you gave me!)

Mike


----------



## Leopold

Well, I'll try and give a look to the translations these days. 

L.


----------



## Leopold

OK Mike, I've been taking a look around, and aside from some commas, there are some things I think that could be improved, and some parts that have no translation and could be translated. But it is difficult to search all through the different pages to find mistakes... Is there any other way to do it? Can I access the translated file or something? I have not compared it to the English Version, for it is difficult to switch between interface languages.
Anyway I've made a list, more or less accurate. If you want I can post it here or whatever. I have to check the vB FAQ's yet.
Besides I'd like to publish a post in the SP-EN forum asking people for some translations (like "post", "thread" and things like that) and also to check some of my corrections (I would not like to correct correct Mexican Spanish  just to make it more standard)

L.


----------



## mkellogg

Thanks Leopold,

You might drive yourself crazy trying to translate everything, so you might want to stop after translating the obvious.  There are many error messages that could be translated as well...  I'll post the XML file that has all the Spanish translations if you want, but I'm pretty sure that it will be easier to just send me the corrections.

Here's a little background about the translations:  The vBulletin software comes in English only and volunteers from some other Spanish-speaking forum translated it to Mexican Spanish.  Any modifications to the text that I make do not get translated automatically unfortunately.

Asking in the Spanish-English forum sounds like a good idea to me.  You might find some people who want to help at the same time.  Who knows, maybe someday we can write our own Español-España translation!

Mike


----------



## mkellogg

I just noticed that there is another Spanish translation.  This one is called Spanish-US.  It might be better file to work from.

This is the forum of the person who translated it: http://www.vb-es.com/foros/

If you like the translation there better, let me know and I'll change or add it!

Mike


----------



## cuchuflete

mkellogg said:
			
		

> I just noticed that there is another Spanish translation. This one is called Spanish-US. It might be better file to work from.
> 
> This is the forum of the person who translated it: http://www.vb-es.com/foros/
> 
> If you like the translation there better, let me know and I'll change or add it!
> 
> Mike



Mike-buried within the linked site is an Argentine version!!  Vos podés usarlo Che.
C

PS--Yeah..I know...just what you needed.


----------



## Leopold

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Thanks Leopold,
> 
> You might drive yourself crazy trying to translate everything, so you might want to stop after translating the obvious. There are many error messages that could be translated as well... I'll post the XML file that has all the Spanish translations if you want, but I'm pretty sure that it will be easier to just send me the corrections.
> 
> Here's a little background about the translations: The vBulletin software comes in English only and volunteers from some other Spanish-speaking forum translated it to Mexican Spanish. Any modifications to the text that I make do not get translated automatically unfortunately.
> 
> Asking in the Spanish-English forum sounds like a good idea to me. You might find some people who want to help at the same time. Who knows, maybe someday we can write our own Español-España translation!
> 
> Mike



Hi Mike, in fact I was thinking in a (just) Spanish version. I mean just one (to earn in space and simplicity).
I'll send you some of my corrections when I have some time to check the list out.
Anyway I'd like to propose you something. If you want you can send me a copy of the modifications you'll do whenerever and I'll translate them into Spanish, so that at least the lattest changes can be translated along with the site development.
...

L.


----------

